# shemale?



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I see it all the time with the american bully...I am curious, what does the term mean?


----------



## pit.bulldog (Jan 10, 2011)

It's a weird term for a female that has more of a male build and look to her. Another term you might hear is 'doggy bitch'. Just means she lacks the refinement females tend to have over males.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

interesting term...Thanks for the info


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Lol yeah they are proud of that.

When I saw the topic I thought it was going to be about a hermaphrodite dog.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

^^ loll I was kinda thinking the same thing


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

Old Blood, you stole my words man. I will leave it at that!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

LMAO! That is what I kept thinking but apparently not in the Bully world. I kept seeing it so I was like, wtf is a shemale?

again...interesting term used..when I read posts on Bully forums I really have no clue what they are saying half of the time anyways...it is like some foreign language only they know..


----------

